# 2nd MAC Interview HELP!



## caseycouture (Sep 28, 2014)

I believe i have a second interview with mac. The manager said she would call me but i'm scared she might forget but she asked if i was available on a specific date this week in another town north of where i'm from. What could this mean? She did not mention about bringing a model or anything. I cannot remember if she mentioned "demo" or not. I thought the second interview was usually a demo. 

  Anyways i believe i answered the questions well and she acted like i did well so hopefully she calls back and confirms. 

  Does anyone have any tips on the second interview process. I've read some on here but i was wanting more detail. The MAC counter i am applying for is at an outdoor mall in Belk in a small city.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 3, 2014)

I don’t know much about MAC interviews, but I moved this to Industry Discussion and hope someone comes along soon who can help you.  Good luck on your interview!


----------

